# Aphonopelma seemanni color forms?



## codykrr (Dec 28, 2009)

ok so i recently recieved an A. seemanni.   but im not sure what color form it is.

if im not mistaken there is 3 color forms...blue, dark, and normal.  my question is how do you know what you have?

mine looks really blue but it is still only 1.5 inches.  so my next question is. do you all have pics of the various color forms so i can compare?

thanks and here is a pic of the one in question


----------



## codykrr (Dec 29, 2009)

no one  has any slings of the vrious color forms?

if not what do you think about my sling? are they all dark to start with?


----------



## violentblossom (Dec 29, 2009)

There's supposedly one at my local Petco and it's green.. is that a color form or is Petco full of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gumby (Dec 29, 2009)

I've seen them at Petco before but knowing Petco they have something else in  the cage and just never relabeled it. Might come away with a great buy if they have something awesome listed under the wrong price id go take a look.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no way of telling you exactly what form it is and it may just be my computer monitor but I see hints of blue there.  Either way it's a gorgeous little girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## violentblossom (Dec 29, 2009)

gumby said:


> I've seen them at Petco before but knowing Petco they have something else in  the cage and just never relabeled it. Might come away with a great buy if they have something awesome listed under the wrong price id go take a look.


Are they green at your location also? What do you think it might be judging from a glance? 

I've considered buying it as it doesn't seem anyone has been interested in it and the poor thing has been there a while, but it has a nasty temperment and my fiance doesn't care for it.


----------



## gumby (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I have not been to a petco in a year or so but Id buy anything thhat was a $25 green tarantula!!! Ill go stop by a petco sometime soon and let you know if they are selling them here too.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 29, 2009)

PrimalTaunt said:


> I have no way of telling you exactly what form it is and it may just be my computer monitor but I see hints of blue there.  Either way it's a gorgeous little girl!


see thats why i ask. because even with no flash, no flashlight it is blue!  navy blue but its blue.  the underside of the abdomen is more of a peach color, but where the peach meets the blue it is very obvious. 

im hoping it is the dark form or blue form...and i was hoping someone could post some pics of slings of the various color forms.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 29, 2009)

ok, so i just talked with Eric(goterps) and he really didnt comment on the "color forms" but he said it may be Aphonopelma seemanni sp. guatamala.

the only problem is now, i cant seem to find any information on this guatamalan sp.  ether i suck at searching or there really isnt any info.

i do recall one thread started by jmjunglson..or something like that  say he had an A. seemanni turn pink.  someone mentioned it could be the guatamalan sp. there.  then i saw a for sale add for a 1.5 inch A. seemanni sp guatamala blue...which now has me puzzled.

then in fartkowki's pic thread there is an A. seemanni "blue" form.

im just some confused now, so if anyone has any info or insite on this id be really greatfull!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 29, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok, so i just talked with Eric(goterps) and he really didnt comment on the "color forms" but he said it may be Aphonopelma seemanni sp. guatamala.
> 
> the only problem is now, i cant seem to find any information on this guatamalan sp.  ether i suck at searching or there really isnt any info.
> 
> ...


I think you're thinking of Jmugleston.

I have also seen pictures of the blue form seemannis. However, we, for some weird reason, don't own any form of A. seemanni so I can't really help you out with that part. It sure is gorgeous, though!

Cass


----------



## codykrr (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks Cassandra.  and yes i was thinking of jmugleston..lol!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay so I only got 3 results when i searched "blue form" in the t qs and discussions section, and this one seemed not bad:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=67116&highlight=blue+form

Also, I searched the threads started by Jmugleston and this is the only seemanni thread I found, they do talk about that A. seemanni sp Guatemala

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=168475&highlight=seemanni

Hope those help!!

Cass


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks, but i already looked at both of those.  and honestly it only makes me ponder..

also it makes me realize that the aphonopelma genus really needs to be looked at.(but hopefully Chris(hamfoto) can enlighten us soon.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 30, 2009)

I have owned a blue form before and owned a regular phased one. Same thing with Rosies red color form..


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

yes, but wasnt the "color forms" of G. rosea why they got renamed?  didnt the red form become G. rosea and the regular for become G. porterri.  ?


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 30, 2009)

It may just be sp. guatemalan but everyone just says blue phase to keep it simple.


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 30, 2009)

Kris-wIth-a-K said:


> It may just be sp. guatemalan but everyone just says blue phase to keep it simple.


Just want to be clear that what we are referring to now as _Aphonopelma_ sp. "Guatemala" is NOT the same thing as what some people call the "blue phase" of _A. seemanni_.  Your post was a little confusing in that regard.

The only reason I brought up Guatemala in my PM to Cody was to mention that our hobby stock of _A. seemanni_ isn't coming out of Costa Rica nowadays.  

The spider in his photograph is IMO consistent with a young _A. seemanni_, rather than _Aphonopelma_ sp. "Guatemala".  The prominent stripes on the legs are beginning to show.



codykrr said:


> also it makes me realize that the aphonopelma genus really needs to be looked at.(but hopefully Chris(hamfoto) can enlighten us soon.


Chris isn't working on this genus... what you have is a REAL _Aphonopelma _ 

Eric


----------



## BatGirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice Costa Rico Zebra (petco calls it a venezuan tiger - no such thing... and it is a zebra, not tiger!)

But if you want blue:





Burmese Cobalt Blue Female
And here is a photo of mine:





Costa Rican Zebra Female


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 30, 2009)

So it is just Aphonopelma Seemani blue phase?? and the normal phase?


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> Chris isn't working on this genus... what you have is a REAL _Aphonopelma _
> 
> Eric



ok...so now im confused. i thought Chris was working with the genus "Aphonopelma":?

was it just the north american species?

but let me see if i understand you correctly Eric.  so what your basically saying is that since we are no longer getting the "A. seemanni" from costa rica, there only coming from "guatamala" and the guatamalan sp. which i pictured is the "real Aphonopelma seemanni"?:?

maybe i misunderstood your post. but is that your way of beating around the bush that the "costa rican A. seemanni" isnt that at all?


----------



## Zoltan (Dec 30, 2009)

Cody, I think what Eric meant was...


codykrr said:


> also it makes me realize that the aphonopelma genus really needs to be looked at.(but hopefully Chris(hamfoto) can enlighten us soon.





GoTerps said:


> Chris isn't working on this genus... what you have is a REAL _Aphonopelma _


...that the North-American spiders known as _Aphonopelma_ (ie. _A. moderatum_) and _Aphonopelma seemanni_, while officially are in the same genus, in reality they are most likely different, and belong to different genera. But the type species of _Aphonopelma_ is _A. seemanni_, this means that it's the defining species of the genus - it's the *true, real Aphonopelma*. To put it in another, a bit more theoretical way: assuming that _Aphonopelma_ is a valid genus, you can be 100% sure that the type species of _Aphonopelma_, _A. seemanni_, is indeed an _Aphonopelma_. All the other species were placed into this genus at some point, because they were _found to be_ sharing more characteristics with, therefore being closer relatives of _A. seemanni_ than to other species, but this is subject to change, if somebody can prove that they belong to a different genus. You can look at the type species of a valid genus as an *axiom*, and all other species as *hypotheses*.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

ahh...ok i get it now! thanks zoltan!  thanks for clearing that up. but now i have to ask...what if all the "Aphonopelma spp." from N. america arent "aphonopelma" would they have to make up a new genus? 

All i know is im glad im no taxonomist!


----------



## Zoltan (Dec 30, 2009)

codykrr said:


> but now i have to ask...what if all the "Aphonopelma spp." from N. america arent "aphonopelma" would they have to make up a new genus?


If that proves to be true, and there's no other genus that they fit into, then yes, most likely a new genus is going to be created to house these species.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

wow. that would be interesting to say the least!  

ok so this still leads me to my original question.....

lol

what color will this T most likely be as it grows?


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 30, 2009)

This is why I stay away from this kind of thing lol.


----------



## moose35 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kris-wIth-a-K said:


> This is why I stay away from this kind of thing lol.


and peat moss......



           moose


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

moose, not sure if your being random or there is  a private little joke between you and khris.  but all i use is peat moss....

ps. you should at least edit the mispelt words in my post/quote of mine.  please?   instead of "quite" it should be quit. and them at the end! lol im not sure about myself sometimes.


----------



## hamfoto (Jan 18, 2010)

GoTerps said:


> Chris isn't working on this genus... what you have is a REAL _Aphonopelma _


Well...I am "kind of" working on this genus.  We have to study these guys to know how to split up the US stuff. 

Chris


----------



## Kirk (Jan 18, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> Cody, I think what Eric meant was...
> 
> 
> ...that the North-American spiders known as _Aphonopelma_ (ie. _A. moderatum_) and _Aphonopelma seemanni_, while officially are in the same genus, in reality they are most likely different, and belong to different genera. But the type species of _Aphonopelma_ is _A. seemanni_, this means that it's the defining species of the genus - it's the *true, real Aphonopelma*. To put it in another, a bit more theoretical way: assuming that _Aphonopelma_ is a valid genus, you can be 100% sure that the type species of _Aphonopelma_, _A. seemanni_, is indeed an _Aphonopelma_. All the other species were placed into this genus at some point, because they were _found to be_ sharing more characteristics with, therefore being closer relatives of _A. seemanni_ than to other species, but this is subject to change, if somebody can prove that they belong to a different genus. You can look at the type species of a valid genus as an *axiom*, and *all other species as hypotheses*.


Ahh, nice to see species being referred to for what they really are. That status applies to all taxa. And the implications for systematics, 'biodiversity,' conservation, nomenclature, etc., are unceasingly fascinating.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's a pic of mine.I bought her as a "Stripe Knee".So im guessing its a darker form Seemani?


----------



## brian abrams (Jan 25, 2010)

*Seemani color morphs*

Congratulations on your beautiful blue Stripe-knee! Mine is a drap color brown.


----------

